# 8 weeks pregnant after ectopic in July



## jessica716

Hi Ladies,

Just a random post really.

Had an ectopic in july (i was 12 weeks when i found out) and lost my right tube.

I'm now 8 weeks pregnant, saw beans heartbeat on an early epu scan at 6 weeks but i'm so worried that something is going to go wrong.

Not got my next scan for another 5 weeks and it seems so long away after now not seeing bean for 2 weeks already.

Is anyone else worrying? I'm at the point now where i am contemplating paying for a private scan just to check bean is still ok....

:help:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya

First congrats and welcome to the board.

My last PG before this was ectopic, I was lucky didnt lose my tube, I had methotrexate, we had a rest for 3 months and then got lucky first month of trying again.

The worry doesnt go away probably never will, just try and relax at least you know baby is in right place xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

jessica716 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a random post really.
> 
> Had an ectopic in july (i was 12 weeks when i found out) and lost my right tube.
> 
> I'm now 8 weeks pregnant, saw beans heartbeat on an early epu scan at 6 weeks but i'm so worried that something is going to go wrong.
> 
> Not got my next scan for another 5 weeks and it seems so long away after now not seeing bean for 2 weeks already.
> 
> Is anyone else worrying? I'm at the point now where i am contemplating paying for a private scan just to check bean is still ok....
> 
> :help:

Hi Jess,

As you already know, I understand exactly how you feel. I want to be happy about my BFP, but it's like i just can't allow myself, in case it's taken away from me again. So frustrating, cos its all i've wanted for months and now i'm there the worry is ruining it for me. :growlmad: I'll be five weeks tomorrow - first scan is on the 27th Oct. Don't think i'll relax until i see that bubs is in the right place - this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life!!!

I'm also freaking out because my bbs are nowhere near as sore as they were in previous pregnancies. Maybe it's because i found out i'm pregnant a week earlier than the others???

Let me know how you get on at your next scan, or if you decide to go private.

Love L.x


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Hi there

please help put my mind at rest... I had an ectopic 18months ago and to be honest after my second week of finding out I was pregnant I was in lots of pain so by 6weeks I couldn't walk and the scan found I was bleeding internaly. I had emergency surgery and lost my left tube..

I have since had 3 miscarrages and am now 5week and 5days pregnant..

My big worry is the doctor is giving me an early scan next week but I am, to say the very least frightend to death that they are going to tell me it is in my remaining tube... I have not had lots of pain but I feel now I am starting to imagine it... we go on holiday to Greece the same day as my scan too...

How soon did you get the pains ? Do you think if it was in my tube I would have been in pain by now like the other one?

Arghhhhhhhhh xxxxx


----------



## jessica716

i thought mine was another ectopic this time...turns out its not and that the pains were nothing more than normal pains with my body changing.

I had a 4.5 scan and bean in right place although not much to see and at 6 weeks saw a heartbeat.

The midwife said if it was an ectopic you are unlikely to get pains before 6/7 weeks as bean is not big enough to cause damage to the tube and thats wat normally causes the pain. i didnt get pain or bleeding until 10 weeks with my ectopic.

I know its hard not to worry, i'm still sure that something may go wrong again, but there is nothing worrying can do.

I hope your scan goes well and bean is in the right place,

If you need to talk pm me if you want xx :hugs:


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Thank you so much its good to know im not alone.. My last ectopic I was in lots of pain straight away so im hoping if this was another I would be the same.

No use worrying at its out of my hands.. Just hope everything looks ok on monday and dosent trash everyones holiday...

:cry:

Thanks again... :hugs:


----------



## jessica716

hope its all ok and ur little beans made it down the tube, let me know how ur scan goes hun xxxx


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Will do... xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Chocolatedobe said:


> Hi there
> 
> please help put my mind at rest... I had an ectopic 18months ago and to be honest after my second week of finding out I was pregnant I was in lots of pain so by 6weeks I couldn't walk and the scan found I was bleeding internaly. I had emergency surgery and lost my left tube..
> 
> I have since had 3 miscarrages and am now 5week and 5days pregnant..
> 
> My big worry is the doctor is giving me an early scan next week but I am, to say the very least frightend to death that they are going to tell me it is in my remaining tube... I have not had lots of pain but I feel now I am starting to imagine it... we go on holiday to Greece the same day as my scan too...
> 
> How soon did you get the pains ? Do you think if it was in my tube I would have been in pain by now like the other one?
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhh xxxxx

Hi,

I'm 5 weeks preg today. I lost my right tube due to an ectopic in march. I've been cramping too and at first i was freaking out a bit, but like Jessica says i think its just my body adjusting. Funny thing is, since i calmed down a bit the cramps haven't been so bad, i think half of it is in my head. :shrug: I don't get my first scan until the 27th, the wait is killing me, but i'm determined to stay positive. Take care of yourself sweetie and best wishes for your scan next week. :hugs:

L.x


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Thank you so much... I will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow I'm still very scared but it's better to know... I will let you know how I get on.
Lots of love...


----------



## joannep

I've booked in for a private scan this Thursday when I'll be 9 weeks. Saw baby in right place and heartbeat at 6 weeks but not got date for propper scan yet as booking in appointment is only next Tuesday. I just decided I would feel reassured and if my scan ended up been nearer to 14 weeks I would be beside myself. x


----------



## jessica716

hey huni, i've been thinking along the same lines, i dont get paid until 25th though but if my scan is going to be more than 2 weeks after then im goin to get a private one too.

Thinking about possibly buying a doppler too once i'm 10 weeks...not sure if this would be reassuring or more of a worry though

Hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Good news baby bean has made it down the tube and has a good strong heartbeat. I am now on daily injections which are horrid but have to be done... Good luck everyone and thank you for your support. Speak soon. Xx


----------



## jessica716

thats great, really happy for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lucky777

congrats and relax :)


----------



## GlasgowGal

Chocolatedobe said:


> Good news baby bean has made it down the tube and has a good strong heartbeat. I am now on daily injections which are horrid but have to be done... Good luck everyone and thank you for your support. Speak soon. Xx

That's fantastic news :happydance: Can't wait for my scan, just hoping my bean made it too. 9 days and counting!!!

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Glasgow my thoughts are with you hunny. I drove myself mad but for nothing you will be fine. Let us know how you get on... P.s. These Fragmin injections are horrid. :( I'm getting better at injecting but my god that stuff stings... Xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Chocolatedobe said:


> Glasgow my thoughts are with you hunny. I drove myself mad but for nothing you will be fine. Let us know how you get on... P.s. These Fragmin injections are horrid. :( I'm getting better at injecting but my god that stuff stings... Xx

Hi sweetie,

Glad to hear you're getting used to the injections, hope it continues to get easier.

I'll keep you posted. 6 days to go!!! :hissy:

:hugs:

L.x


----------



## jessica716

Got my private scan monday xxx woooo


----------



## GlasgowGal

jessica716 said:


> Got my private scan monday xxx woooo

Hey Jess, 

Hope everything goes well with your scan! Let us know how you get on.

Love and Big Hugs.

L.x


----------



## jessica716

Thanks hun, will do, you've got one coming up too havent you??

Having a few rubbishy cramps n twinges today but not actual pain so guessing more likely to do with my cyst in ovary or body changing as beans getting bigger. Fx for monday beans all nice and snug still,xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

jessica716 said:


> Thanks hun, will do, you've got one coming up too havent you??
> 
> Having a few rubbishy cramps n twinges today but not actual pain so guessing more likely to do with my cyst in ovary or body changing as beans getting bigger. Fx for monday beans all nice and snug still,xx

Yeah, my scan is Wednesday - this has been the longest fortnight of my life! I'm getting really anxious now. Haven't had any pain other than some minor cramping, which i believe is normal, but I just can't settle until I see that heartbeat in the right place.

Will be thinking of you on Monday.

Love and hugs

L.x


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Any news!!! Xxxx


----------



## jessica716

hey ladies,
Scan went great really put my mind at rest!
Saw little bean wriggling arms and legs and even got hiccups at one point and was bouncing around while we watched! Was lovely to see...got some piccies too so will post up when i get a chance.
The sonographer did point out a 2nd cyst on my left ovary so guessing that is why ive been having some achy pains again. 
Bean was fine though which was nice to see xxx


----------



## jessica716

[URL=https://img825.imageshack.us/i/baby0004.jpg/][IMG]https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/4161/baby0004.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

heres piccie of little bean xxx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Jess - Your scan pic is amazing! :thumbup: I'm so pleased that everything is fine and you're feeling better about things. :happydance: Sorry to hear about the new cyst, hope it doesn't continue to give you too much pain. :hugs:

I went to see my GP today and he's booked me in for my midwife appt a week on wed (3rd). I've got my scan this wed, so aside from my nerves and anxieties, i'm getting pretty excited. :wohoo: Although my morning sickness kicked in with a vengence today,:sick: still it's all in a good cause. :dance:

Take care. Love & :hugs: to you all.

L.x


----------



## puppymom32

Love the scan pic!! Good luck to all you ladies!! Will definetly be following u all.


----------



## jessica716

Thank you ladies :hugs: don't think i would have got through the past few weeks without you to talk too!! xxx


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Fantastic!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! your scan is wonderful im so so pleased..:cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Glas hope all goes well tomorrow I will be on here as soon as I get home from work... :hugs:

Morning sickness is a fantastic sign that everything is as it should be... My morning sickness has also kicked in an the thought of certain foods just makes me want to throw... :sick:

My injection are going ok too but can't say I will ever get used to them...:nope:

xxxxx


----------



## jessica716

Chocolatedobe said:


> Glas hope all goes well tomorrow I will be on here as soon as I get home from work... :hugs:
> 
> Morning sickness is a fantastic sign that everything is as it should be... My morning sickness has also kicked in an the thought of certain foods just makes me want to throw... :sick:
> 
> My injection are going ok too but can't say I will ever get used to them...:nope:
> 
> xxxxx


But they will all be worth it when you see bean wriggling and then more so when you finally get to hold your little baby :hugs: xx


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hiya,

I had my scan today and I'm so relieved, my babe is in the right place with a strong little heart beat. :happydance: Due date given 21st June 2011 the summer solstic, how cool! :thumbup:

Got another scan next week, because they noticed some free fluid next to my ovary. Said that they are not worried, but just being cautious, which is reassuring after my ectopic.

Hope everyone is well? Haven't been on since the weekend so I'm still catching up.

Love and hugs.

L.x


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Fantastic news!!!!! Yipeeeee I am so happy all our beans have made it down the tube... xxxxx

Lots of Love xxx:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

U ladies are all gonna have to be bump buddies!!!


----------



## jessica716

puppymom32 said:


> U ladies are all gonna have to be bump buddies!!!

Haha, I know!! I'm officially already bump buddies with 2 of these lovely ladies already :thumbup:


----------



## Chocolatedobe

Hi Ladies
Just been for a second scan today to make sure that baby bean Turner is growing well and I can happily report that baby bean has a good strong heartbeat and is growing perfectly... My picture is of My 8week old bean... Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Hope you are all well???

They took 6 vials of blood from me today to run lots of tests :wacko: was awful I could hear the blood squirting into the pot... ewwwwwwwwwwww!!

My Fragmin Injections are getting easier thank goodness...

Lots of love

:hugs: xxxx


----------

